# Lake Allatoona WMA



## justina (Oct 12, 2011)

Anybody familiar with this WMA please send me a PM. I have a question about it.

Thanks.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 12, 2011)

whats your question?


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Oct 13, 2011)

think the mall after thanksgiving...... if that's your question


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 13, 2011)

Why does everyone give Allatoona WMA a bad rap. If you're willing to walk its not bad. 

A friend and I started hunting it last year. He got a 7 pt. I see deer everytime I go.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 20, 2011)

Best to use a boat to access the WMA IMO. I use to hike back in there when it was a big chunk of woods. Once they lost the big lease it's pretty much just Corp land around the lake and creeks.


----------



## justina (Oct 20, 2011)

Lookin' at the regs and it says General Hunt: Oct 24-Dec 4. Dec 26-Jan 1.    

This is Buck only right? Reason I ask is because all other WMAs say either Buck Only, or either sex whatever days.

Thanks/


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 20, 2011)

All the hunts at Allatoona are either-sex.



justina said:


> Lookin' at the regs and it says General Hunt: Oct 24-Dec 4. Dec 26-Jan 1.
> 
> This is Buck only right? Reason I ask is because all other WMAs say either Buck Only, or either sex whatever days.
> 
> Thanks/


----------



## justina (Oct 22, 2011)

No kiddin, I didn't know that. Good to know.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 23, 2011)

anything killed off of the youth hunt this weekend?


----------



## justina (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll let ya know when I sign my deer out tomorrow


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 23, 2011)

justina said:


> I'll let ya know when I sign my deer out tomorrow



hahaha real funny i just hope no one messes up my honey hole where my avatar came from on toona


----------



## justina (Oct 24, 2011)

Should have had one this morning. Went for my gun a little too soon and he saw me. He was a small 4 or 6 with a limp. Back in the stand though. Maybe they will move this afternoon.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 24, 2011)

always had better luck in the early morning on allatoona


----------



## JonnyCatch5 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hunted from 2pm til dark. No movement. Going back in in the morning. Havent hunted here in over 6 years, i might not even be near a good location.
Any advice from you pros.


----------



## JonnyCatch5 (Oct 25, 2011)

Seen a little spike this morning but let him walk. Lots of sign where im hunting. Looking for that ol' big one.


----------



## lanman122 (Oct 27, 2011)

Headed out there this evening and have been two times and havent seen anything or tracts can u advise me where a decent spot is


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 27, 2011)

any one on here drive a crew cab chevy parted at the check in station this morning?


----------



## jasonyoung (Oct 27, 2011)

Is Redtop Mt. part of the Alatoona WMA?


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 27, 2011)

jasonyoung said:


> Is Redtop Mt. part of the Alatoona WMA?




i dot think so jason you can look at wma maps on gohuntgeorgia.com


----------



## lanman122 (Nov 14, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck I have only seen 1 deer so far this season and I have only missed three days this year if you have a location. Of an deer I would appreachiataed it need meat in freezer


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 14, 2011)

never been anywhere on that WMA.. gonna give it a try maybe sat morning.. any decent places off hwy 20 or do i need to drive the back roads to find a spot? not looking for a honey hole... just a spot to see something. havent seen anything yet this year  and freezer is empty. usually hunt aplace in cedartown but they havent walked anywhere near me this year and havent heard as many shots in the distance as last year either


----------



## jasonyoung (Nov 14, 2011)

From what I have gathered, Allatoona is pressured.  Not to many "honey holes".  I could be wrong. 

You can access some areas right off of 20.  The bad part is there a lot of people in those spots.  There are some areas I have been with no to little hunters.  I would like to explain where but its a bit hard.  

There are two cemeteries I haven't seen many people.  Im not sure why that is though.


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 16, 2011)

went out driving around today and have a few questions... going down wilderness rd is the entrance to the day use area within the wma boundries. kinda seemed like it but not sure. has anyone hunted this area.  just a little down from the day use entrance is a road thats blocked by a gate and on one side says wma boundry and other side says safe zone. am i correct that you can hunt the road down on the left side but not right??. gonna check them out a little more later and see if worth setting up over there or maybe trying off one of the creeks on 20.


----------

